# Coil pack replacement - Spark plugs too?



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello everyone!

As the title says, I have a misfire and need to replace a coil pack (the dreaded P0303 code). I will replace all 4 coils at the same time. I was wondering if I should replace the spark plugs at the same time... or is this just a waste of money? The car has 64K kms. I suppose the OEM plugs are good for MUCH longer than that, right?

Thanks in advance guys! 

EDIT: One thing to take into account - I don't have a torque wrench. So I would be doing things by feel alone... :/


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I definately would change them, that system is then all new. Spark plugs not too expensive around £40 a set?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 65 Km/ 40 k miles is the max for plugs so time to replace, but usually better to replace sooner.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Is the misfire actually noticeable? The reason I ask is that I had fault codes of PO300, 301, 302 and 303 and there was absolutely nothing wrong with either the plugs or coils. It was a faulty ECU that had to be sent off for refurbishment


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Actually, I didn't really need to see the code to know it was a misfire: The car suddenly started bugging down, no power... then CEL lit-up, then the emissions light lit-up. Didn't take a genius to figure this one out... but I scanned it so I could have a bit more info. 

Thanks for the advice guys: I will replace the plugs too. *Anyone know what plugs are the right choice*? Seems like there is a ton of debate about this. I am not looking for something special here, just the best match for the car/engine. 

-


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Go for NGK Iridium over Bosch. Type in your reg number on Euro Car Parts and get their current 32% off


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Go for NGK Iridium over Bosch. Type in your reg number on Euro Car Parts and get their current 32% off


Thanks, will look at the NKGs then.

What's a reg number? Isn't that your license plate number or something like that? In any case, I don't think I have anything like that...  And I'm sure Euro Car Parts' shipping to Canada would not be cheap...


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes............ erm sorry  didn't look at your country of origin!! Just stick to NGK Iridium and you can't go wrong.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Yes............ erm sorry  didn't look at your country of origin!! Just stick to NGK Iridium and you can't go wrong.


LOL It's okay mate... :lol:

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Engism (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I got about 10 flashes of the CEL light while pushing mt 2007 TT Roadster a bit hard last week ...car was fine with no obvious misfire noted, codes P0300, 0303 and 0302 recorded ......I am not overly worried as it was only momentary but while I was looking at Coil Pack replacements I noticed the fitted units are* 07K 905 715F* then I noticed on the Audi parts that their seems to be a revision to *G*.

Does anybody know the change in coil packs from the 07K 905 715F to the G model part number?

I read that *G* replaced* F* but would like to know what they fixed in the revision.

Brgds


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Engism said:


> Does anybody know the change in coil packs from the 07K 905 715F to the G model part number?
> 
> I read that *G* replaced* F* but would like to know what they fixed in the revision.


A new rev level doesn't necessarily indicate an upgrade or 'bug' fix. Sometimes a rev change indicates an internal component change (due to supply availability, etc) and nothing more.

I haven't read anything concerning known problems with rev F coil packs but if G is the latest rev then that is what is most likely available. I wouldn't replace rev 'F' coil packs for 'G' unless yours are defective.

If you do end up replacing your coilpacks I would say buying OE / OEM coil packs from a reputable dealer (not eBay) is more important than concerning yourself with the latest the rev level. Lots of knock-off / counterfeit crap out there. (i.e. better to have genuine rev F's than counterfeit rev G's).


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have fitted ngk Iridium and recently put some ngk laser platinum i got a vid of changing them on my channel, the platinum I have only done about 100 miles on and don't see any difference so you can't go wrong with either.I also have the r8 coils fitted dont know if they are any different to the standard black ones but had no problems with them in 15k


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Yes............ erm sorry  didn't look at your country of origin!! Just stick to NGK Iridium and you can't go wrong.


Iridium is only recomended on normal aspirated engine. The recomended spark plug for force induction engine is platinum before *Ruthenium* spark plug was invented.

Try cleaning the ignition coil ground connection.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes............ erm sorry  didn't look at your country of origin!! Just stick to NGK Iridium and you can't go wrong.
> ...


Rem you posting up these plugs before, the only place I can find them for sale is America with crazy postage fees, did see one seller on ebay from Portugal but don't trust ebay in case they're fakes. Have you found them elsewhere in Europe?


----------



## Engism (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks FNChaos to take the time to reply, much appreciated...... In a follow on the last few runs have not shown any misfire codes .... 
Brgds/Ian


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Rufflesj said:


> > Rem you posting up these plugs before, the only place I can find them for sale is America with crazy postage fees, did see one seller on ebay from Portugal but don't trust ebay in case they're fakes. Have you found them elsewhere in Europe?


I bought it from US. Check the shipping cost @ rockauto.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Found this old picture


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolvez said:


> Found this old picture


Ok cheers mate, I'll have a look


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Holy sh1t, only 46e customs paid and delivered!!!

This is cheaper than buying x4 iridium locally!


----------

